# The growth of my 350 rancher 2wd!!



## findmeinthemud09

HI yall, Just wanted to make a thread about how my rancher is coming together! I know i know its just a 2wd but i am only 14 and i take what i can get!. 

When i first got the atv it had been sitting in a older gentelmens shop for 3 years and it looked great! pulled it out went and got a new battery and gas and she crunk right up! it had some older swamp witch tires(wich were to small) and stock tires on front. Here is a pic when i got her!










After a few months i put a spa hose/pvc pipe snorkle on it and ran it out the fenders bc couldnt cut plastics. Dont look to good but holds up great! Also put on some 26 inch trail tires and rims off a honda fourtrax and they did pretty dang good! really suprised me for trail tires! Here is a link to a pic.










Now after saving my money up I just got back lastnight and i bought some 28x9.5x12 outlaws so i could try and keep up with my uncle with his can am xmr. I am also planning on redoing the snorkle all pvc pipe and a few other mods. Dont have new tires mounted but will have them on soon and will post some pictures of it finished!. IM SO EXCITED THIS IS MY FIRST SET OF LAWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant get enough of them.. But anyways take a look and tell me what you think of the rancher! Its not all fancy but Fun to ride:flames::rockn:


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Ready to go on!!


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats on the bike!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Thanks Polaris!!


----------



## Graysen

man looks like it will be a nice bike but question how come you bought all four laws instead of just getting backs and leaving the front tires stock?


----------



## findmeinthemud09

The Person i bought them from got them off a wrecked arctic cat and would only sell all four.. I only paid 275 for them.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Graysen said:


> man looks like it will be a nice bike but question how come you bought all four laws instead of just getting backs and leaving the front tires stock?




Cuz when he wears out the two rears he has more to throw on!


----------



## gatorboi

Congrats on it all and I dont mean to be a naysayer but you are going to be disappointed at the performance of your machine with those tires on it.


----------



## wmredneck

Don't shoot the kid down.

Congrats buddy. It'll be a fantastic bike to learn basic maintenance and upkeep on.

Keep us updated on it. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D

Congrats on the bike! 

I wish I would have started this when I was 14. You're going to have many years of fun (and mods ) ahead of you.


----------



## Graysen

lol he is starting his own money pit at a very young age but you will love it its amazing what those 2wd bikes will do if you have the proper rider


----------



## whoolieshop

He can do a lot of playing on that thing without 4wd, for the most part his trouble will come when bottomed out completely or trying to climb a steep bank. Being that it's a reasonably light quad he should be able to lay it over to get traction in lots of spots.

In the deep water holes or water wheelie ponds he will have an absolute blast I predict lots of water wheelies in this guy's future haha!

For what it's worth you might consider just running the laws on the rear of the bike and a lighter skinny tire up front as long as it weighs less than the laws you won't be pushing them through the mud!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Lol! Yes I have made a money pit! Some Mods are HIGH but seem worth it in the end to me! And water wheelies are all I do on this fourwheeler ! As soon as it hits the water the front end automatically floats! I have a video but idk how to post them. About the outlaws, my uncle says they wont fit he says they will rub the inner fender on the rear and will rub a hole all the way through. But ever since he got his OL 2s for his xmr he hasnt had time to come help me on it! Any thing I could do except for trimming the plastics?(wich he said wouldnt help any).. Oh and thanks for all the positive comments guys! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## whoolieshop

How big are your new tires? Up to 28's should fit with reasonable ease. A 2" bracket lift and trimming the fender near the footrest should clear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findmeinthemud09

They are 28 skinnys. What brand lift do you reccomend? I have been looking at the moose racing one and highlifter!


----------



## whoolieshop

I like rubber down customs They are all going to be simple bracket lifts so there's not much difference in them. I will say I wouldn't by one from hl because I'm not a fan of them as a company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findmeinthemud09

I will look into it. Well we went down to the shop today to try to break ny dads mudlites off his rims so I can have them but we just couldnt get them off. Were taking them sometime this week(hopefully if deer hunting doesnt get in the way) to a tire shop and getting them put on! Hope they fit


----------



## Graysen

my grandfather has a tire machine and man getting my old tires off was like wrestling a **** grizzly bear lmao hope you can get those tires under your bike and take her for a rip soon


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Cared the tires to a family member tonight! Gonna mount them on rims and should have them by tomorrow! My dad gave me his 2 front mudlites to put on mine so ill have 28s in back and 26s with a lift in front!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It's gonna be sweeet!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

On my way right now to get the tires and rims!!)


----------



## findmeinthemud09

I just spent the last 2 hours putting the rims and tires on by myself in the shop alone! Thats how bad i wanted them on:rockn:.. They look amazing and i took em for a lil drive in the driveway.. They slung some gravel!!!.. They barely rubbed the very outer part of the foot rest and since i rode they burned it out and no longer rub! Will have pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## Graysen

thats sick man glad they fit looking forward to the pics and possibly a video?


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Of course video soon! Lol! Going riding thisbweejend with my friends! nothing deep though. They have a honda recon and a fourtrax 4x4.. Im ready to go to my local mud park(Barnyard mud boggers) and hitting everyhole behind the can am! May even embarrase him a little:flames:


----------



## Graysen

its funny because he may do so at the age of 14 hes probably pretty light and that bike is very light so they will just float on top of the mud lol


----------



## redneckrancher420

Idk Bout ebarrising the can am but shouldnt have a problem keeping up. That was my mindset when i got mine. I ride with southernbrute750 and a couple buds, needless to say im the smallest bike out there but have no problem keeping up. Just gotta watch the ruts for high center.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

redneckrancher420 said:


> Idk Bout ebarrising the can am but shouldnt have a problem keeping up. That was my mindset when i got mine. I ride with southernbrute750 and a couple buds, needless to say im the smallest bike out there but have no problem keeping up. Just gotta watch the ruts for high center.


 
Lol i was just playing! He dogs my little rancher alot just i just had to get him back about his can am.. I still havnt got any good pics yet bc all i wanted to do is ride. On my first ride I got stuck only once! That was trying to climb up a slick bank that a tractor got stuck in!


----------



## Graysen

what is this mud????? we need pics and vids man lol :wtf1:


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Im having trouble downloading pics to my computer:aargh4:.. Im about to try agian..


----------



## rajunxcajun55

It looks good, congrats. I loved my 350 rancher it was the perfect little bike.


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Is there anyone that I can email some pics to and will post them up for me?.. Thanks! I


----------



## whoolieshop

Sure email them to [email protected] and I'll post them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Thank you, whoolieshop! I sent them to you!


----------



## whoolieshop

Pix posted for findmeinthemud09


----------



## findmeinthemud09

There she is!!!^^^^


----------

